# Consult Medical Necessity



## Eve (May 23, 2008)

A pre op consult needs the pre op code, is the second code the reason for the surgery or the reason for the medical clearance?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 23, 2008)

First is pre-op V code, followed by reason for surgery, followed by other conditions (i.e. DM, HTN, etc).


----------



## Eve (May 23, 2008)

Thank you Lisa!


----------

